

  The World's First Location-Based Alarm, Born of a Hangover - fapi1974
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110425/meet-remember-it-an-iphone-app-born-of-a-hangover/

======
fapi1974
Some of you may have read my post a few weeks ago in which I am looking for a
technical co-founder. Well – that search continues, and since raising funding
without a technical co-founder isn’t exactly a slam dunk, I decided to do a
bit of hustling and raise some money another way. Here are the results: The
World’s First Location-Based Alarm. It works as you might expect: you want to
remember something in a location. You set the alarm and the distance, and it
goes off if you leave that place, reminding you to do whatever it is you need
to do. Voila! Anyway – it was a fun project, we’ll see if it makes any money,
and in the meantime – if anyone that meets the criteria here
<http://bit.ly/e3Pvws> is up for working with me – give me a shout!

